# my homers seem healthy but they puff up their feathers



## Cheech (Aug 14, 2007)

I rescued four white homers they seem very healthy but occassionly I do notice that they puff up their feathers and Ive been reading that this can be a sign of sickness. I notice they do it when they are asleep and intermittantly thoughout the day. Is that normal? Is a little puffing up of the feathers now and again considered normal body behavior and do they have to be doing it consistently in order for it to be a sign that they may be sick. Just curious.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cheech,


Thank you for your concern and rescue of these white homers.

Usually my birds will fluff up a little on cold days in winter, but not during the summer.

Their poop may be an indication if there is anything going on also. What does it look like? It should look like a nice green and white dolip.

Have you given them anything for prevention, or treatment? I usually give mine preventive natural goodies in their water or in their food during the week.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760

Also, have you treated them for cocci, canker or worms? That would definitely be in order.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Our birds always puff them selves up when they are settling down for the night and if the are just sitting they often do it


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Becca199212 said:


> Our birds always puff them selves up when they are settling down for the night and if the are just sitting they often do it



Mine do too, when they're comfy and resting. The one in the avatar is kind of poofed up.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Cooling Off*

HI CHEECH,A pigeons body temperature is 107,the pigeon uses his feathers to control his body temperature when the body temperature rises.The bird will fluff up to release body heat traped under his feathers. Sick birds that are running a temperature will also fluff up. Your birds you say are doing this intermittantly thru out the day I feel the you have healty birds that are just cooling them self's off. .GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

george simon said:


> HI CHEECH,A pigeons body temperature is 107,the pigeon uses his feathers to control his body temperature when the body temperature rises.The bird will fluff up to release body heat traped under his feathers. Sick birds that are running a temperature will also fluff up. Your birds you say are doing this intermittantly thru out the day I feel the you have healty birds that are just cooling them self's off. .GEORGE


  WOW! My birds must be staying pretty cool then, in this 96 degree heat!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I used to think there was something wrong with my birds when they "puffed up'' I was advised to look for *two *signs of ill health before panicking....eg do they smell sweet, check in mouth, check droppings, are they eating, are they alert? If they puff up, which they often do, I don't worry now.It's served me well so far but, maybe I've been lucky to have healthy birds!!


----------



## barlbylofts (Apr 20, 2007)

if they stop eating as normal or they wont fly as normal or any of the behaver change at all then worry apart from that they should be fine.


----------

